# Word Vorlage???



## Guden (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne eine Word Vorlage erstellen in der verschiedene Bilder Enthalten sind die nicht geändert werden können und Text an bestimmten Stellen stehen, die nur in den von mir definierten Formaten editiert werden können. Ausserdem gibt es doch die Möglichkeit Reiter/Popups zu definieren in denen dann zb. namen (im Briefkopf )wählbar sind.

Wie realisiere ich sowas???
Gibt es Tutorials zu diesen Fragen???

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Guden (15. Mai 2003)

Haaaalllooooo,

ist hier jemand???


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Mai 2003)

Erstens: Ja, hier sind Leute.
Zweitens: Laß den leuten etwas Zeit. Manchmal dauert es einige Tage bis ein Mitglied online ist, das Dir helfen kann.
Drittens: Geduld! Nicht jeder im Board kann Dir helfen, jedoch: meistens ist innerhalb von 24 Stunden eine Antwort vorhanden. Drängen kannst Du aber niemanden!!!

Zu Deinem Problem:
Ich glaube noch kein solches Tutorial hier gesehen zu haben. Jedoch ist IMHO das ganze nicht mit Word alleine zu realisieren. Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten für Serienbriefe, aber so wie Dein Problem klingt, dürften VB-Scripts nötig sein.

Die Vorlage wird sowieso nicht geändert, denn es sollte im Normalfall eine Kopie der Vorlage anlegen. Man kann aber die Vorlage nicht so sperren, wie Du es beschreibst.

Mit Acrobat kannst Du solche Dokumente erstellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem und zwar muß ich für Word und Powerpoint Vorlagen nach CD Vorgaben erstellen und diese Bereiche sollen nicht veränderbar oder zumindestens so weit wie möglich vor bearbeitung geschützt wreden. Wie kann man das realisieren?

Viele Grüße


----------

